# Is this a good base to work from?



## Scorpio78UK (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi guys am pretty new to the scene and am considering doing a cycle of thai pinks,i have read most of the relevalnt info and jus wanted a few opinions on weather or not i have a good frame to build on.

Thanks Guys n Gals

Ps be as brutal as you like cause i need to know from other ppl not my mrs lol

Me.bmp

Me2.bmp


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes you do. You are lean and have good genetics. I wouldn't do any gear if I were you. All you need to do is gain weight. What do you eat and what do you do for training.

Here's brutal. Next time post .jpg......................


----------



## Scorpio78UK (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks winger,better than i expected!I train nearly EOD and eat a lot of chicken pasta and veges,i also been taking weight gain for a couple of months now.I find it relly hard to gain weight that is why i was considering using the pins for a cycle.Im only gonna do one cycle as dont wanna get massive or anything.I should be able to keep the gains quite happily as my job(plasterer)is very physically demanding.I also use protein powder too.

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, looking pretty good.

I dont know how old you are but you will gain weight on gear. But you will gain weight anyway as the older you get the slower the metabilism.

Lookin good.


----------



## Scorpio78UK (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks scott I think the numbers in my name give my age away slightly lol.As i said i find it hard to put weight on,thanks for the pointer bout the metabolism anyway

Rob


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Rob

How about posting up your current diet....tis the first thing to look at when gains are slow.

Brutal??? You ain't ready for that route yet


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

leanman said:


> Rob
> 
> Brutal??? You ain't ready for that route yet


Unless he joins another bb board.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

forgive me if i'm wrong mate but ur body was like mine whn i was trainin and had a sh1t diet,

i sorted it out about 2 years b4 i took any gear


----------



## Scorpio78UK (Jul 9, 2004)

Coming thick n fast now lads!Right heres a brief lowdown:basically i livied the HIGH life for about ten yrs,gave everything up totally bout two months ago My diet has been gradually improving for the last yr or so,ie i am actually eating three meals a day:eek: .I couldnt tell you exactly what i eat,but i do eat cereals in the morning with toast and juice+weightgain+protein+creatine.Lunchtime i tend to fill up on pasta n sauces or sandwichs or a whole chicken and again the weightgain blah blah.Evenings i eat a substantial meal say lots of potatoes or rice with some veges and a piece of meat ie chicken pork steak+weightgain blah blah.Im not expectin to get massive by jus eatin this but i would like to grow a bit quicker,i have been told a couple of times that i could have a fast metabolism that is holding me back,this is due to how can i put it lots of partying.Ive been as honest as i can guys and am commited to this new lifestyle i have begun so your time and info is not wasted on me

Thanks again


----------



## Scorpio78UK (Jul 9, 2004)

ps im 25,and i do smoke cigarettes still but only ten a day and i have my patches ready!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, 3 meals wont cut it. You have to up that to lets say 5 or 6 meals a day.

Sorry for the age thing.

If you were thinking of Thai, pinks then you have to cut the alcohol as d-bol and alcohol dont mix.

I would take in about 1-1.5 grams for every pound of bodyweight in protein.

Drink at least if not more than a half gallon of water a day minimum.

Sleep at least 8 hours as you dont grow while in the gym but while you sleep.

Eat often. You dont have to eat huge just often.

Have patience, this takes time and I would do a cycle after you have exhausted all other resources with a good diet, routine, and time.

Plateau's are a good time to start but it takes years.

Not really any shortcuts here but common sense. I am not saying you dont have that just speaking foreward about this game called bodybuilding.


----------



## Scorpio78UK (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Scott

I dont drink anymore so thats cool,one less thing to worry about.The weightgain im using is atlas weightgain 1500 three times a day with full fat milk(does this affect the absorbtion rate?),and the protein powder im using is nutrisport 90+protein.The creatine i use is also nutrisport.I would also like to know the best way to work out ie should i exercise certain parts of my body on a certain day or do all of it all days?As it stands my routine is a bit hit and miss,by this i mean i do jus bout every machine in the gym till i get a burn then i squeeze another few reps out.Im unsure wether i should do less reps with more weight or the opposite:confused:

Thanks again Rob:confused: lol


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

You should seriously consider altering your diet before starting on the dbol, as even with dbol in your systm you wont grow anywhere near as fast as if your diet was good.

I have just altered my diet for the first time ever and have managed to gain 8lbs in just over 7 weeks.

Doesnt seem a lot maybe, but I have not been able to put weight on for years because of what I thought was my metabolism.

Your diet is the key, and everything else will follow. Dont rely on the protein and weight gain to much, and dont substitute a proper meal for a shake unless you really have to.

Once you get all this sorted and can honestly say your eating 5 - 6 meals a day, every day along with your supplements and have been training on this for a while also will yuo be ready for dbol.

Just my opinion, but hope it helps


----------



## Scorpio78UK (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks br3ach its being logged and noted.I guess im jus gonna have stretch my stomach a bit more lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Meals not meal replacements!

I hit each body part once a week only.

If you are looking for size then dont hit each body part more that twice a week, even that I feel might be overtraining unless it is difrrent exercises within the same muscle group twice a week.

5 meals a day and unless you can cook or make something then I would not do more than 2 shakes a day max.

1 after a workout, and the other can be at night before bed (protein), other than that you are having too many meal replacements.

I prefere food over the other stuff anyday. Nothing beats a good protein source like EGGS.

Sorry for the copy and paste but this is off an old post on eggs:

What do eggs have in them? The whites contain niacin, riboflavin, chlorine, magnesium, potassium, sodium and sulfur.

The yolks With the exception of riboflavin and niacin, the yolk contains a higher proportion of the egg's vitamins than the white. All of the egg's vitamins A, D and E are in the yolk. Egg yolks are one of the few foods naturally containing vitamin D.

Eggs also contain LECITHIN, Calcium, thiamin, folic acid and some good fats.

The yolk also contains more phosphorus, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, and calcium than the white, and it contains all of the zinc. The yolk of a Large egg contains about 59 calories.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont let me get started on MEAT, (my fave) sorry for the copy and paste:

In my opinion this is just inferior foods compared to lets say beef.

Beef has zinc which supports immune system and natural testosterone levels.

Beef also has Iron which helps oxygen transfer in the blood. This iron is more easily absorbed than iron from vegetable sources. Many people have iron and zinc dificiencies.

Beef contains high-quality protein, B vitamins, choline, and selenium.

If you are going to eat then do it with good sources from food.

Sorry for the lengthy posts.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I would never take any whey or weight gain with milk, kidney damage ahoy. You need loads of water to process that much protien - milk is bad, causes kidney stones.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah good base for natural training, i feel you got abit more to go b4 turning to any gear (if your considering it that is)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

megatron said:


> I would never take any whey or weight gain with milk, kidney damage ahoy. You need loads of water to process that much protien - milk is bad, causes kidney stones.


serious??

i gotta admit if i've had alot of protien one day the next mornin my kidneys do seem to ache abit.

i always have i with milk normally full fat!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If ur kindneys are aching then you are calcifying them up, I was talking to a decathlon athlete who was the one who told me of this...

His mate used to drink whey with milk all the time - ok he rarely worked out so probably accellerated the kidney damage: one day he was about to miss a bus so started sprinting - his left leg froze up and one of his kidneys failed. Taking whey and stuff is great if you are taking it properly - you must have the water to help the kidneys break down the protien otherwise you are goig to clog them up.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I always used Full fat milk with my whey, and my weight gain. In fact, i havnt even tried water, ill have to try it later.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> I always used Full fat milk with my whey, and my weight gain. In fact, i havnt even tried water, ill have to try it later.


im with you there too.. never tried it with water... ever.. always been full cream milk. i think ill need to try some water. im broke at the moment and ran out of protein so not much i can do to try it out at the moment.

however i do drink about 4L of water a day if that helps my kidneys out.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah same here, I take my whey with water before I do cardio and post-workout, but the rest of the time I use milk.

4+ litres of water a day for me also, can't see a huge problem on this much water.

Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jock said:


> Yeah same here, I take my whey with water before I do cardio and post-workout, but the rest of the time I use milk.
> 
> 4+ litres of water a day for me also, can't see a huge problem on this much water.
> 
> Jock


Spot on mate


----------

